# MySQL



## Alex_winf01 (14. Jul 2006)

Ich bin an einer Java-Anwendung am entwickeln mit DB-Anbindung. Die Anwendung wird zum Schluß in JAR-File gepackt, die dann der Anwender auch nutzen kann.

Diese Anwendung wird zum Download angeboten. Es soll/muss mySQL zum Einsatz kommen. Nun ist es so, dafür muss ich die mySQL-Umgebung und die Tabellen mitliefern.

mySQL 4.1 hat aber als zip-File schon 35  MB. Wenn ich mir dagegen App-Serv.exe anschaue (beinhaltet Apache, php UND mySQL), hat diese Anwendung nur etwa 13 MB. Wenn ich nur mySQL auswähle, hat die Datei nur etwa 7 MB.

Ich muss dazusagen, ich werde mit izPack aus dem JAR-File noch eine .exe-Datei machen.  

Gibt es da einen Weg, wie man das kleiner bekommt?


----------



## Caffè Latte (14. Jul 2006)

Hi,

das der User in jedem Fall MySQL installieren muss, würde ich ihm die Wahl lassen, wie er das machen soll. Also in der README oder der Onlinehilfe oder direkt auf der Downloadseite deiner Anwendung einfach die Links setzen.

BTW: wieso macht man aus plattformunabhängiger Software eine exe-File? ???:L


----------



## foobar (15. Jul 2006)

Wie machst du denn mit IzPack aus dem Jar eine exe? Verwendest du den nativen Launcher von IzPack?

Guck dir mal Xampp an, da dürft die Mysql noch etwas kleiner sein. Ansonstten kannst du die DB auch selber kompilieren und dann auswählen was du alles drin haben willst z.b. PHP-Support, SSL etc.

http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp.html

BTW Warum verwendest du nicht eine Java-DB wie HsqlDB, die sind viiiiiiiieeeeel kleiner ;-)


----------



## Alex_winf01 (15. Jul 2006)

@ foobar

wie kann ich mySQL selber kompilieren?


----------

